# A Few Days And A Few Craft Sale Items



## W.Y. (Oct 14, 2010)

After last Saturdays craft sale I got requests for a few things I was out of so got busy and did a little catch-up  .

The desk name signs were ordered as two in maple and  two in walnut.

The handles on the ice cream scoops are 40 year old lilac wood. .

Handles on back scratchers are cherry. 

The three mirrors are walnut with  maple handles. 

I am at the point now where I don't have time for segmentation or anything fancy because I need to concentrate on the most popular fast sellers at reasonable prices for Christmas gift buyers. .

I am afraid it is going to be much like this every week  now for the next 10 consecutive Sat morning sales . Just concentrate on everything that is sold out to  fill  back into my regular stock.  

Probably won't get any shop time tomorrow (Friday) because I still have some outdoor work to catch up on.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice job on all Bill.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, looking good Bill!!  Congrats on the great sales!!


----------



## Alexanderpens (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice craftsmanship! I might order a coffee mug from ya come Nov 15!


----------



## Lenny (Oct 14, 2010)

A great variety!


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks All for the comments.
They are just a few fill in items that I was out of again.
I like to keep my sale table well stocked  to capacity and some boxes full of backup stock to keep replacing items sold.

Here is what last weeks craft sale looked like. I don't have a wide angle lens on my camera so pictures are from left to center to right.


Looking at that picture just reminded me that I sold out of potpouri bowls last week so won't have any this Saturday but will surely have some for the next week. 






[/IMG]


----------



## Alexanderpens (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy mother of trees... That tableclothe is reeeeally blue. Anyhow, that's one heck of a selection! Nice work putting it together.


----------



## Nick (Oct 14, 2010)

William, very nice layout, best of luck on your future shows.


----------



## bricketts528 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow!  Beautiful layout...you have something of interest for anyone that may come by.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 14, 2010)

Alexanderpens said:


> Holy mother of trees... That tableclothe is reeeeally blue. Anyhow, that's one heck of a selection! Nice work putting it together.



Yes  . . . that is the actual color of it  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

I was told a few years ago  by a nay -sayer that I would never sell anything off a color like that but my sales have been so good that I decided to not change the color for fear it would work in reverse. 
Maybe it is that loud color that attracts some people to my table  like a magnet :wink:


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful work Bill.  How long are your back scratchers?  You are doing what I have always wanted to do-but our lookie lous are only looking for items for a quarter each.


----------



## Alexanderpens (Oct 14, 2010)

Honestly, People are attracted to glaring colors like bees (personal experience, i'll tell the story sometime.) Since you have more neutral colors of the wood to offset it, it makes them seem more interesting. That's like the spinner on a lure, and the beautiful art is the worm!


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 15, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> Beautiful work Bill.  How long are your back scratchers?  You are doing what I have always wanted to do-but our lookie lous are only looking for items for a quarter each.



Those are 19" from the end of the brass claw to the opposite end.
I get $20.00 a pop easily for those but like with most other  turned items they require a nice finish so I give them a 3 coat lacquer application and then buff when cured .


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 16, 2010)

Great job looks like you stay busy


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 16, 2010)

I personally think that blue sets everything off great!!!


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 16, 2010)

Had another successful 3.5 hour sale. $440.00 clear of expenses. 
First thing that sold to a couple early birds while unpacking my boxes were the two coffee mugs shown in the picture . One for $29.00 and one for $39.00 to the same couple. Sold  both back scratchers   , one mirror, 3 ice cream scoops , 4 desk name signs , one pyrography burning (the one with the bluebirds) , 2 toothpick dispensers , one spalted apple bowl,  and was very pleased to move five pens this time. I have a dead market for pens for the immediate area but two went to visitors from Vancouver, BC  and three  went   to   visitors from Edmonton, Alberta. 

I am still out of  rolling pins and pepper mills  and cutting boards   so must get an order out  today  for more parts  like    brass back scratcher claws, and pepper mill hardware  and pewter lids for potpourri bowls   and a whole variety of other hardware items for some of the best selling items I make . . 

Heading south of the border  in the morning for another half dozen  gas station variety stainless steel coffee mugs with plastic outer shell  to rob the hardware from. 

I will never catch up now but I will have fun trying .

Might even break even with price of tools and   machinery  and accessories and shop supplies  and  kit hardware  requirements   if I keep at it .


*EDIT*

While I was typing this message my son that was here last week is now back in Calgary and phoned me . He told his landlord about the mugs he had seen that  I make and directed him to my picturetrail  albums site. His landlord wants  three  mugs. One for himself and two for gifts. He saw the box elder burl bowls  in my site and wanted them made from that  . . . LOL .  . and I explained why that was not possible or practical for mugs. He is now in the process of figuring out what kind of wood he wants and will be getting back to me. 

So now I will be picking up ten mugs instead of half a dozen tomorrow if they have enough in stock.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 17, 2010)

They only had eleven on the shelf and I took ten.
Thought it would be nice to leave one there for somebody else  . . . LOL  .

That aughta  keep me busy  for  a while  putting wood shells on them. 

Hopefully that will be enough for the pre-Christmas sales this year .

Got a bunch of other supplies  while in the city  like forstner bits to replace some old ones that were beyond sharpening anymore, and sandpaper   and finishing supplies and a couple really bad Ridgid band saw  blades  from Home Depot but that's another  topic for another time. 
Don't know who makes those for H D but I am not used to poor  quality like that . I didn't have time to order on line  from Tufftooth for much better ones  because I needed  some right away.


----------

